# Gaining new commercial customers



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking for insight on some guys around CT on gaining new commercial customers. My downfall to this business as im finding out, is im not a full time property maintenance company, so i have no " in's" with property management. Ive done snow work for 6 seasons, this current one being my best, being subbed roughly a dozen properties at 100%, as well as a half dozen of my own. Im small, and ive grown to 3 trucks 2 spreaders, and one machine. Im looking to grow further, and im curious how i get in touch with property management companies to bid larger, or just more consistent commercial work. 

I have the opportunity to sub through the same contractor for much more work next season, i would also like to land another half dozen contracts of my own. I am a registered business, with the correct insurance. Ive acquired a spot to store bulk materials, and have a machine readily available to load trucks.

ideally, id like to pick up a chain route, Banks, chain stores, or gas stations. somewhere where i can pick up 6,8,10 properties on the same contract, in the same area.

I have half a mind to put a company polo on, and go door to door with a rough quote, plowing, salting and walks.. at certain businesses this summer, then return early fall, see what services they usually contract and bid from there. Does anyone have any insight into this? There are for lease property management signs all over the shoreline CT area, has anyone called those numbers and attempted to explore that avenue also? I want to give all this a shot, at the right time, so my proposals and effort dont get tossed in the garbage. just curious. thanks all.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Perhaps get some professional flyers made up and pass out (or mailed)? Get your business name and services out there. The businesses you get them to may rethink their current contracts and want to talk. Or maybe they will pass along your flyers to business friends. Never know!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## snowjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

You could try:

Volunteer, offering your service to help local organizations if you have the means. They'll spread the word and make you a first choice for future projects.
Go to networking events, or partner with someone to host a seminar as a means to befriend professionals.
Reach out on LinkedIn and run ads on LinkedIn where you can target them directly
Reach out to real estate agents (there are real estate agents with connections and investment properties)

And getting a no isn't a bad thing! You can still reach out a few months later to check in and see if they found someone or know someone looking


----------

